# 20 inch LED monitor, which one is the best?



## RiGOD (Apr 14, 2012)

So when it comes to *Gaming, HD content playback* etc which of the following is the best?

Samsung B2030 (LCD) - 6200
Samsung S20A300N - 6675
LG E2060T - 6500
BenQ GL2030 - 6200
Dell IN2030M - 6100

So looking at the tech specs and from personal experience which do you think is the best? If there's any other better brand/model kindly specify.


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 14, 2012)

Well, none of the monitors you specified above support Full HD resolution. I think you should better buy an HD monitor by adding just 1-1.5K to your budget.

Consider this one BenQ G2222HDL - 21.5in Monitor review - Monitor - Trusted Reviews


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 14, 2012)

If you can get the G222hdl but out of ones mentioned, the IN2020M would be one to get


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 14, 2012)

20 inch is a personal choice friends. So I'd like to know the best one in that regard.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 14, 2012)

IMO Samsung S20A300N is a better choice.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 15, 2012)

^^It doesn't have a DVI port I guess.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 15, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> 20 inch is a personal choice friends. So I'd like to know the best one in that regard.



My personal choice is BenQ and AOC for 20" Monitors,but you could have a look at this Philips.
I am using it now,though not too outlandish,it is no way crappy either and is much above average in performance and satisfaction(subjective opinion).


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 16, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> ^^It doesn't have a DVI port I guess.



Clarity is superb. And trust me you wont find any difference with a DVI port (especially at this budget).


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks buddies. More suggestions are welcome


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 16, 2012)

Go for Dell IN2030 , I am having a IN2020 and it performs great , never go for lg they are crap I have Two of them with bad display lines and dead pixel ...
If you can extend your budget then get FULL HD ONES


----------



## rouble (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey guys, I need a monitor too.I will buy it today only.
So tell me which one would be fine in the 20 inch range?
Most probably I would go with Dell but do tell me about the Samsung one.
It looks really nice.


----------



## Minion (Apr 17, 2012)

Samsung B2030 is a very good monitor it has both DVI and VGA connection has very good picture Quality currently using this monitor but it is not LED or full HD you can get this monitor for 5,300 for this price its a great monitor.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 17, 2012)

Acer S200HL


----------



## vkattunga (May 18, 2012)

Acer S200HL this is good and great with goodlooks...


----------

